# Syd Mead (Bladerunner/Star Trek/Tron)



## fresco3000 (Jul 3, 2010)

New Syd Mead Print at Gamma Proforma.

The best sci-fi illustrator of all time, in my humble opinion


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 12, 2010)

*His art was like a dream world I wanted to be a part of, a bright future.*


----------



## Rodders (Jul 12, 2010)

I loved Syd Mead's artistic style and vision. I have a couple of books of his at home. (One of them's called Oblagon.)


----------



## iansales (Jul 12, 2010)

I had *Sentinel*, but I gave it to a friend.


----------



## J-WO (Jul 19, 2010)

Why can't they make real cars that look like that?


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 19, 2010)

They did, but only as toys.


----------



## J-WO (Jul 20, 2010)

Somebody shrink me!


----------



## charlesartist (Aug 9, 2010)

Can someone please post a link to the gamma performa page where his artwork appears? I can't seem to find it. I would love to see any new works from this amazing artist.

I have sentinel too. I met him at his studio a couple of times. Nice man. He is one of the most brilliant conceptual artists of all time. His futurist illustrations were what made movies like Bladerunner the icons that they became. 

BTW, regarding 'real cars' he actually started out designing cars for Ford Motors.


----------



## J-WO (Aug 10, 2010)

He didn't have a hand in designing the Lamborghini Countache did he? Now there's a car that looks like it drove straight off a Phil K Dick cover.


----------



## fresco3000 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry, SFF won't let me post the link but you can see the print at gammaproforma dot com. 

Preordered Syd's new book on amazon, looking forward to it : )


----------



## Starbeast (Jan 9, 2011)

*Syd Mead: Eye for the Furture*


----------



## sloweye (Jan 9, 2011)

J-WO said:


> Why can't they make real cars that look like that?



They can and do, you just have to lay your mits on the cash to pay for them.


----------



## J-WO (Jan 10, 2011)

Huh, if I had that kinda money I'd just start a new life in the off-world colonies...


----------



## sloweye (Jan 10, 2011)

Aye, we can dream, we can dream


----------

